# Dubai Arrival



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

Landing and working in Dubai on Sunday 13th...Be great to have a couple of contacts to get me started. Be nice to chat to people in aviation I am ex RAF, or renewable technlogies, keep fit, etc , but am happy to chat with anyone.
Many thanks, Paul


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello Paul and welcome (almost)! I am an air traffic controller living in the Dubai marina and working in Abu Dhabi. I've been here for about 10 months and love it so far. Hit me up once you arrive if you want. (You can send another member here a private message after you make 5 posts) Cheers!


----------



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. We have something in common...I am actually ex Royal Air Force and altho' I worked in PR I have a pilots licence and fly for fun. So know how your end of the business ties in. (But I am not a commercial pilot - I tried that years ago and my ex wife stopped me when I was training :-( 
Yeah, the 5 posts initially seems unusual BUT I can see why they do it. so hence why I could not add a detailed Paul in there.
Chat soon, Paul.



QUOTE=DubaiATC;473119]Hello Paul and welcome (almost)! I am an air traffic controller living in the Dubai marina and working in Abu Dhabi. I've been here for about 10 months and love it so far. Hit me up once you arrive if you want. (You can send another member here a private message after you make 5 posts) Cheers![/QUOTE]


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

"Almost" welcome. I work with quite a few ex-RAF guys - maybe a chance you'll know some of them.
I'm an engineer at Dubai World Central - been here for 8 months now 

You land Saturday and go straight to work? Where will you be working/living etc?

Cheers!


----------



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.
I worked as a photographer/ PR guy in the RAF so be good to meet like minded people. I did leave over 10 years ago, but who knows in this world.

I arrive Sunday, and probably go into the office same day - depends on the jet lag.

I'm initially going to stay in a hotel until I find a place. Probably easier to rent a room initially rather than my own rented place, me thinks. Where do you recommend and is there a local "rooms to rent list"?

My office is on Sheikh Zayed Road - in the Emarat Atrium Building.

How are you finding Dubai?

Speak soon, Paul




_DXB_ said:


> "Almost" welcome. I work with quite a few ex-RAF guys - maybe a chance you'll know some of them.
> I'm an engineer at Dubai World Central - been here for 8 months now
> 
> You land Saturday and go straight to work? Where will you be working/living etc?
> ...


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, we love it here (me and the Mrs that is). I know the building I think, its near Safa Park?
I know the better homes website does short leasing, maybe even have a look at dubizzle?


----------



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

Fab...Glad you and the Mrs are enjoying Dubai. I am coming out solo. But intention is to work hard and get to see the place. Probably join a flying club to maintain my passion.

Not too sure on exact location of Safa, but, will hopefully suss the work area pretty quickly.

Will check out the accomm' sites. Any areas that are good value cost wise that have a good gathering of ex pats?

Paul


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Paul Boland said:


> Fab...Glad you and the Mrs are enjoying Dubai. I am coming out solo. But intention is to work hard and get to see the place. Probably join a flying club to maintain my passion.
> 
> Not too sure on exact location of Safa, but, will hopefully suss the work area pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



look at propertyfinder.ae and dubzzzle. 80 odd % of the population is expat so you won't find many areas without us. 

If you mean areas popular with western expats then there are 'western ghettos' like marina, downtown, plus some villa communities. No need to restrict yourself to these, often very overpriced, areas. 

Surely the idea of moving to dubai is to meet new people and different people to you are used to in your home country. Shutting off yourself in one of these areas isn't the best way to make the most of your time in diubai IMHO


----------



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> look at propertyfinder.ae and dubzzzle. 80 odd % of the population is expat so you won't find many areas without us.
> 
> If you mean areas popular with western expats then there are 'western ghettos' like marina, downtown, plus some villa communities. No need to restrict yourself to these, often very overpriced, areas.
> 
> Surely the idea of moving to dubai is to meet new people and different people to you are used to in your home country. Shutting off yourself in one of these areas isn't the best way to make the most of your time in diubai IMHO


Hahaa oh the problems emails can generate.. I agree 100% with you on the ghetto side - I am happy to live anywhere (not quite the desert obviously, and trying to put up a tent may be tricky).

Very much a multicultural chap so very much looking forward to it. 

What's the public/taxi transport like?


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

dubizzle . com - you will find everything there..


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Paul Boland said:


> Very much a multicultural chap so very much looking forward to it.


Really ?

You would even stoop so low as to talk to a French guy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Really ?
> 
> You would even stoop so low as to talk to a French guy


 
Off topic. 

Frenchy, how are you putting those neat thingy magiggiess in your posts??? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Paul Boland said:


> Very much a multicultural chap so very much looking forward to it.
> 
> What's the public/taxi transport like?


being very much a multicultural chap will definitely help when trying to use the public transport here


----------



## Paul Boland (Mar 7, 2011)

R666 said:


> dubizzle . com - you will find everything there..


Just checked it out..Really good site. Many thanks. Paul


----------

